#kubuntu-se 2011-06-06
<x_link> Philip5: Den 7:e imorgon =)
<Philip5> så sant som det är sagt
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Tänkte på Sensation
<Philip5> har inte sett den ute i butik än. kan ju dröja längre än så även om htc säger att det är fritt fram
<x_link> Jo
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-07
<Philip5> x_link: har lagt undan en htc sensation nu på stan som jag ska hämta ut imorgon om jag hinner :)
<x_link> Philip5: Ahh nice! =)
<x_link> Philip5: Nu vill jag inte vara en glädjedödare eller så, för hade valt HTC framför samsung.
<x_link> Men såg/läste Swedroids test igår, Samsungen tog faktistk Sensation i det mesta. Sen skärmen verkar ju vara en del bättre på Samsungen med.
<Philip5> dt mesta i benchmarks ja
<x_link> Mer färger och så, lade märke till att HTC var ganska grå/tråkig just när man jämförde med den.
<x_link> MEN....sen den lilla skillnaden det är i prestandan märker man nog inte av ändå.
<x_link> HTC Desires prestanda klarade jag gott och väl mig med.
<x_link> Så Sensation lär man ju _absolut_ klara sig med.
<Philip5> jag tycker sensation är snyggare och gillar sense men tycker samsungs eget är skit så då skulle man ändå fått dra in standard android som jag inte heller gillar
<Philip5> tror jag också
<x_link> Håller med dig där helt och hållet.
<x_link> Gillar inte Touchwiz alls.
<Philip5> sensation har ju högre upplösning än samsung men samsung har skarpare skärm i sig
<x_link> Men gillar att ikonerna är mer "färgrika/färgglada"
<x_link> Sen verkade kameran vara lite lite bättre på Samsungen med.
<x_link> Men vad fan nice, lär vara en rätt ordentlig uppgradering för dig =)
<Philip5> jo
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Återkom gärna sen när du hunnit pilla lite med den =)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast jag är mest orolig att det ska komma något som är mycket bättre från htc precis efter jag köpt den :O
<x_link> Jasså? Har det snackats om det eller?
<x_link> Sen m det kommer något så lär det ändå inte vara mycket bätre.
<x_link> bättre.
<Philip5> nä jag har inte hört något men är ju orolig för att det ska komma något precis efter jag köpt min. att det kommer bättre senare är ju självklart men bara inte nu precis efter
<Philip5> sitter och surfar runt på kameragrejer nu. mest kollar jag på en massa fet och dyra objektiv till kamera. inte lätt att välja objektiv heller
<Philip5> bra objektiv kostar ju lika mycket eller mer än själva kamerahuset
<x_link> Ja, oftast kostar det en del mer.
<Philip5> så kan man ju gärna ha bra blixt och kanske ett stativ också
<Philip5> drar iväg med kostnader om man vill hålla på lite mer på riktigt med foto
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Absolut
<x_link> LÃ¥nar min brors Canon 1000D ibland, gillar den skarpt.
<x_link> Dock är det första systemkameran som jag fotat med, men tycker absolut att bilderna duger mer än väl.
<Philip5> jag har ögonen på lite mer avancerade grejer men för att ha hemma och bara leka med ibland så duger en sådan säkert
<x_link> Jadå
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-08
<x_link> God kväll!
<x_link> Philip5: Nååååååå?! =)
<Philip5> ligger på laddning här
<x_link> Aha nice! =)
<x_link> Philip5: Lekt lite än?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> rätt stor skillnad i respons när man grejar
<Philip5> eller bara en sådan sak som att installera en app går fort
<Philip5> kul att musikspelaren äntligen har fått equalizer och ljudboost-funktioner
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-09
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<x_link> Nöjd med luren?
<Flygisoft> Vad har han köpt?
<x_link> HTC Sensation
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Philip5> x_link: jodå den flyter på bra. det är ju egentligen inte så upphetsande eftersom allt är typ det samma men lite snabbare och en del grejer har lite mer funktioner
<Philip5> den verkar dock ha en dryg bugg som jag inte vet om det är programvaran, inställning eller hårdvaran
<x_link> Philip5: Förstår exakt vad du menar, samma sak när jag bytte från Hero till Desire. Var roligt pga ny design + allt var snabbare.
<x_link> Philip5: Jasså? Vad är det för bugg då? Vad gör den?
<Philip5> rätt skum grej. om man använder en app eller typ webbläsare som har ett inmatningsfält men man står inte i tangentbordsläge. så flippar man över mobilen i liggande läge så poppar den där röstigenkännaren igång men visar audio fel och piper
<Philip5> verkar bara hända när man byter läge till liggande för skärmen
<Philip5> vet inte om det hänger på sensorn, röstigenkännings grejen eller något annat
<x_link> Fan vad störigt.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> vet inte om jag ska lämna in den för det eller om det är en allmän bugg som ska fixas
<Philip5> får ringa support och fråga först
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Eller fråga på Swedroid.se
<Philip5> umm
<x_link> Där brukar man få rätt snabba svar
<Philip5> x_link: tror jag har kommit på vad det är som gör det
<Philip5> verkar vara hur jag grepar luren
<x_link> Ahh fan vad nice
<x_link> Dags att sova, god natt!
<x_link> Lycka till med mobilen!
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-12
<x_link> Philip5: y0 y0
<Philip5> yo
<x_link> Vad händer?
<x_link> Philip5: Känns inte luren lite stor i handen? Är ju ändå en hel del större än din gamla Hero.
<Philip5> man vänjer sig. däremot så tycker jag ikoner ibland kunde vara mindre så det finns plats fler
<Philip5> en del grejer känns mer bara förstorade mot heron
<x_link> Är det med högre upplösning som vore nice. Som iPhone 4:an
<x_link> Inte bara förstora skärmen
<x_link> Är rätt dumt faktiskt.
<Philip5> blir så ibland men oftast inte
#kubuntu-se 2012-06-07
<virtuald> <3
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Philip5: Hade verkligen behövt lite snabb hjälp av dig.
<Philip5> vad nu då?
<x_link> Tja =)
<x_link> Philip5: Min Kopete började helt plötsligt krascha hela tiden så fort jag loggade in med just MSN.
<x_link> Efter att jag fått rensa config-filen ett par gånger om och om igen så började det fungera.
<Philip5> kör du fortfarande den där urgamla versionen?
<x_link> Men nu har det börjat igen och jag kan verkligen inte förstå vad det beror på.
<x_link> Philip5: Ja precis.
<Philip5> den är gammal :D
<x_link> Jo jag vet =(
<Philip5> ett under att den fortfarande funkar :D
<x_link> Haha
<x_link> Philip5: Det konstiga är att det är lugn att logga in med Jabber på Kopete, det är inga problem. Men så fort jag ska kolla in med via MSN så kraschar det.
<x_link> Förstår inte alls vad det kan bero på.
<Philip5> msn har ju ändat i sitt protokoll många gånger genom åren sedan den där kom så jag tycker det är lite konstigt att det funkar alls
<x_link> Har försökt googla så gott det går och provade något (kommer inte ihåg vad) men det fungerade inte.
<x_link> Philip5: Vad menar du? Borde MSN inte fungera alls för mig?
<Philip5> så småning om inte skulle jag tro
<x_link> Okej, just för att jag kör Hardy menar du?
<Philip5> för att du kör en gammal version av kopete som inte är uppdaterad för ändringar i msn:s protokoll som den snackar över
<x_link> Aha
<x_link> Philip5: Kan jag inte typ ladda ner en nyare version av Kopete från dig?
<x_link> Om det nu skulle fungera? För mig att jag gjort det en gång för länge sedan men kommer inte ihåg hur/när.
<x_link> Philip5: Skulle verkligen vara tacksam för hjälp då jag för tillfället även jobbar via denna datorn på kvällarna och måste ha MSN igång.
<x_link> Philip5: Hmmm fan vad skumt
<x_link> Philip5: Jag kan logga in med ett konto som är @live.se men inte med @hotmail.com
<x_link> The application Kopete (kopete) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<x_link> Jag får detta felmeddelande när jag loggar in med @hotmail.com
<Philip5> då måste man uppdatera hela kde
<x_link> Till en nyare version menar du?
<x_link> Men jag körde en nyare version en gång, är nästan helt säker.
<x_link> Då körde jag KDE 3.5.10 också, men jag gillade inte nya Kopete så jag ändrade det till det gamla.
<Philip5> eller så får du skaffa en fristående chattklient
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, tips på något?
<x_link> Vad menar du med fristående chattklient?
<Philip5> fast de du har i hardys förråd är ju lika gamla de
<Philip5> men kanske går att hitta någon som kan köras på din
<x_link> Okej, vad menar du med fristående klient då? Och har du tips på något?
<Philip5> kmess eller empathy kanske
<x_link> Philip5: Nu har jag tagirt bort kopeterc i  ~/.kde/share/apps/, efter jag gjort det så börjar det fungera igen. Men sen efter ett tag så börjar det igen.
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, får ta en titt på det.
<Philip5> vet inte varför
<x_link> Philip5: Men skumt att @live.se fungerar men inte @hotmail.com
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-03
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är bara fint det
<Flygisoft> själv då?'
<Philip5> bara bra. lite trött och funderar på en tupplur innan matchen börjar
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :P
<Philip5> madmaxy_: du ska inte slå till på den här 35 mm f1.4 från nikon då?!?! när du ändå drömmer... :D  http://www.nikon.se/sv_SE/product/-nikkor-lenses/-nikkor-lenses/01/auto-focus-lenses/01/fx-format-lenses/af-s-nikkor-35mm-f1-4g
<madmaxy_> javisst
<madmaxy_> har den autofocus på min ?
<Philip5> ja
<madmaxy_> okej
<madmaxy_> var precis ute och filmade
<madmaxy_> överför till datorn nu
<Philip5> den är inte direkt billig
<madmaxy_> va ligger den på?
<Philip5> 14 000 kr 
<Philip5> som hittat
<Philip5> var precis iväg och köpte med en 150g sybillaburgare med strips :)
<Flygisoft> Blev kebab med strips här hemma
<Flygisoft> med chili cheese
<Philip5> inte fel det heller
<Philip5> *raaaaaap*
<Philip5> där satt den
<Flygisoft> ;D
<madmaxy_> aha, jaja
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-04
<Philip5> Flygisoft: händer idag då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inte mycket du
<Flygisoft> själv då?
<Philip5> tittar på en video bara
<Flygisoft> Okej :P
<Flygisoft> Se på lite Game of Thrones kanske
<Philip5> har redan sett :)
<Philip5> och läst :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: följer du serien? läst böckerna?
<Flygisoft> Har inte läst böckerna, är dom bra?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> som serien men 10x bättre :)
<Philip5> dels så hoppar serien över en massa som fyller ut plotter och karaktärer 
<x_link> Ingen av er här som vet hur man kan lägga till en vän på Spotify? så man kan se varandras spellistor? Hittar fasiken inte det.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu går jag in på något helt annat, går det göra en symlink från t.ex /testmapp till /home, så jag ser mapparna i /testmapp/ i home? Eller måste jag skapa en symlink för varje mapp i testmapp?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Åh helvete, var inte igår man såg dig skriva
<x_link> Flygisoft: Haha nä =)
<x_link> Varit rätt off sedan jag skaffade surfplatta. Blir mest den när jag väl sitter med något annat än jobb =)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså, kanske man ska läsa dom någon gång då :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kan så klart göra en symlänk
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, du får väl fixa IRC på surfplattan då, det har jag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men hur blir löser jag det då, får ju bara upp typ att home redan finns
<Flygisoft> x_link: Sen det där vän grejen, är väl massa facebook dynga över det nu bara?
<x_link> Ja verkar vara det. rent skit.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte, typ /testmapp/flygisoft ska synas i home som /home/flygisoft, gör jag fel när jag försöker skapa min symlink kanske
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ln -s /testmapp /home
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Problemet då är att jag får en symlink i /home som heter home
<Philip5> en mapp i hom som heter testmap?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Det blir /home/home och där i har jag det som finns i /testmapp
<Philip5> borde det inte bli om du gör rätt
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Skriver ju precis som du sa
<Philip5> men /home får inte finnas
<Philip5> eller jo
<Flygisoft> mm det jag menar, det går alltså inte
<Philip5> eller alltså
<Philip5> om jag skriver så här " ln -s /media/sdc2/backup/download/ /home/user/" då dåe jag en mapp som heter download i min user och den mappen är en symlänk men /home/user/download får inte finnas
<Flygisoft> T.ex ln -s /trollmapp/* /home skulle ju dock göra så jag ser allt i trollmapp
<Flygisoft> Saken är ju den att jag vill få alla mappar i trollmapp att synas i /home och inte att jag ska se trollmapp i home
<Philip5> då får du nog använda mount --bind
<Philip5> och inte symlänk
<Flygisoft> Ah, ja det kanske går
<Philip5> men mount är bara tills du bootar om om du inte lägger in den som permanent i configs
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Men bör fungera, ska testa
<Flygisoft> Hmm
<Flygisoft> Fast då ser jag bara innehållet i /testmapp och inte det som verkligen finns där
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du sett avsnitt 9 säsong 3 av game of thrones än?
<Flygisoft> Har inte sett det än
<Flygisoft> Ska se 8 och 9 nu
<Flygisoft> Hört att 9:e ska vara nice
<Philip5> säger inget
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> HAha :P
<Philip5> om man läst böckerna så vet man ju vad som kommer hända hela tiden
<Flygisoft> Men det failade med mount också
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> vad tyckte du om att ned halshöggs i slutet av säsong 1 då?
<Flygisoft> Tror nästan jag får skapa en symlink för varje mapp istället
<Philip5> men med mount --bind måste båda mapparna finnas och den gör vad du vill den ska göra
<Flygisoft> Tycker det var tråkigt faktiskt
<Philip5> tråkigt hur?
<Flygisoft> Ne verkade ju som han var den enda som var på väg att styra upp hur jävla illa den familjen egentligen verkar vara
<Flygisoft> gillade du inte han eller? :P
<Philip5> hehe, ja det är ju grejen. säsong 1 och första boken är lite som ett intro till vad som sedan händer
<Philip5> det är ju överraskande att han dör. inte många serier eller böcker där hjälten får dö så
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl så :P
<Flygisoft> Ne det håller jag med om, blev verkligen förvånad
<Philip5> det är lite ovanligt med serien/böckerna är att hjältar dör och de som man tidigare inte gillat börjar man gilla och tvärt om
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men saken med mount på det viset är ju att jag inte ser innehållet som var i /home längre, utan endast det som finns i /testmapp ser jag i /home
<Philip5> kanske behövs någon extra parameter
<Flygisoft> Mjo möjligen
<Flygisoft> Aja, får leka vidare med det imorgon, nu blir det Game of Thrones
<Flygisoft> bbl
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur långt har du kommit i serien nu då? inne på avsnitt 9?
<Flygisoft> Insåg att jag inte hade sett avsnitt 7 så blev bara det avsnittet ikväll
<Philip5> du ligger efter
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu är jag i valet och kvalet om jag ska slå till på att beställa ett gäng yn-622n. tänk om pixel kings får en update så de funkar med yn-blixtar även om jag kanske inte tror det... :/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpt då
<Flygisoft> Köp*
<Flygisoft> Skulle det stå :P
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det blir nog så
<Philip5> är ju ändå bara run 1500 kr så man dör väl inte
<Philip5> skulle just in på pixel och kolla om det kommit någon firmware update eller ny info men deras sajt verkar strula :(
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34M8hMpz-8o
<Philip5> en recension
<Philip5> hehe, dålig recension för han har bara 1 enhet... lite svårt att testa den då :D
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> då var den här mer givande http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaJMqKhdCbM
<Philip5> men det är inga ingående recensioner direkt. man vill ju se någon som visar eller talar om blixtkompensation och gärna med fler än en blix
<Philip5> t
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så nu har jag beställt 4 st från UK för 1150 kr :D  prispress :D
<Flygisoft> wot
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> vi får väl se om de är nått
<Flygisoft> ebay?
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> Länka
<Philip5> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/UK-Yongnuo-YN622N-4PCS-Wireless-iTTL-Flash-Trigger-for-Nikon-D600-D3100-D7100/251285679023/item
<Philip5> skulle tro jag har dem på måndag
<Flygisoft> Helt okej pris ändå, för att vara direkt från england
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> 250 kr styck typ
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Det är nice
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kanske kan sälja dem till samma pris om jag inte upplever någon skillnad mot mina kings
<Philip5> fast om de funkar med ttl och mina yn-blixtar så är det ju ett lyft
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> beställde en 600w studioblixt också
<Philip5> en till av en jag redan har
<Philip5> en som har batteri om man vill köra ute och inte plugga i väggen
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag ut i solen lite
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ops, köpte visst fototidnignar för 500 kr nu när jag var på stan :O
<Philip5> shoppoholic
<Flygisoft> :O
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du slagit till och beställt några yn622n än du också då?
<Philip5> bara så där för att det är nationaldag imorgon
<Flygisoft> Inte än, se om det blir någon gång i helgen kanske :)
<Flygisoft> Dock behöver jag ju inte direkt 4st
<Philip5> eller så väntar du tills jag får mina för att höra om de är nått att ja
<Philip5> nä du kanske klarar dig med 2
<Philip5> och sedan en till när du köper en till yn-blixt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja precis
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man kan ju kanske köpa 4st och försöka sälja två av dom annars :P
<Philip5> hehe, din dealare
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör du då, kollar hur det går med ditt paket eller? :P
<Philip5> hehe, nä jag äter baguette med salami och bree
<Philip5> kollar på nyheterna
<Philip5> själv då?
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥te ju inte dumt du
<Philip5> funkar
<Flygisoft> Inte mycket, väntar på ett mail.. verkar då inte få något ikväll
<Flygisoft> så kollar lite youtube
<Philip5> taskigt att dissa dig så där
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska kolla på filmen stoker
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btm7WjSwPmQ
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Den såg spännande ut
<Flygisoft> blir nog lite Game of Thrones för min del dock
<Philip5> gör du rätt i
<Philip5> du har ju en del kvar av GoT
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hunnit klämma alla avsnitten av GoT än då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du ute och viftat med svenska flaggan hela dagen idag och är extra stolt för att du är svensk?!
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-07
<Philip5> madmaxy: jasså! det är dags nu?!?!
<Philip5> vad har du för ursäkt den här gången då??
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-08
<Philip5> madmaxy: fick aldrig någon förklaring... ;)
<madmaxy> Philip5: jag var ju i uppsala igår
<madmaxy> såg inte till dig ju
<Philip5> bara försvinna så där i flera dagar
<madmaxy> jo, jag har varit och firat studenten osv
<Philip5> videodokumenterat ALLT så du fått träna
<Philip5> kanske fett betald
<madmaxy> jo, precis :)
<madmaxy> bilderna blev bra
<Philip5> du vet väl att du gör Flygisoft orolig när du försvinner så där och jag fåt sitta och trösta honom
<madmaxy> jo, men ja hade ingen smartphone att meddela mig med
<Philip5> illa
<Philip5> men hade du varit här i stan eller??
<Philip5> på studentgrejs
<Philip5> uj, missade ett ) på ett ställe och får nu bygga om mina paket... tar ju typ 25 min att bygga :/
<Philip5> drygt
<madmaxy> :)
<madmaxy> jag var där och käkade kebab typ
<madmaxy> på den där nya stationsgallerian
<Philip5> hehe
<madmaxy> dö-ner-keb-ab
<Philip5> var den någe go då?
<madmaxy> asbra!
<Philip5> annars brukar nog de flesta äta just kebab vid stora torget
<madmaxy> både kebabrullen och hamburgare var av bättre kvalitet
<Philip5> najs
<madmaxy> billigare med än normalt
<Philip5> eller så är ni dyra där uppe
<madmaxy> jo, fast ja tror väl att stora torgets kebab kostar över 70 
<Philip5> jo
<madmaxy> betalade 65 för kebabrulle med cocacola
<Philip5> så du var där jag filmade lite av min nattvideo ;)
<madmaxy> och vilken service :)
<madmaxy> japp
<Philip5> stort
<madmaxy> ja sa det till tjejen, här har testscener för nattvideo spelats in
<madmaxy> hon blev mäkta impad
<Philip5> förstår jag
<Philip5> madmaxy: händer idag då?
<madmaxy> tänkte kila ner på IP och filma lite fotboll men min dotter verkar inte lika på
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> hur gammal är hon nu?
<madmaxy> snart 2 och ett halvt år 
<madmaxy> hon vill bara stå och dansa framför tv'n som lindsey stirling
<Philip5> hehe, precis som du
<Philip5> madmaxy: du missade ju när jag och Flygisoft hade beställningsfrossa av prylar
<Philip5> alla paket som bara inväntas
<Philip5> madmaxy: nu testar jag face recognision i digikam som äntligen kommit med digikam 3.3.0 betan
<Philip5> inte bara detection av ansikten
<Philip5> på tiden
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du inte afk längre?
<madmaxy> Philip5: sådär, nu är ja hemma igen
<madmaxy> varit på giffarnas arena och kikat fotboll i världsklass
<Philip5> madmaxy: och filmat och fotat allt?
<Philip5> sälja till sportnytt
<madmaxy> jo, det blir nog så
<madmaxy> division 4-5 typ
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-09
<Philip5> nu är det bara vi hardcore-fans som hänger i kanalen
<Philip5> inte ens xlink hänger här nu
<madmaxy> ja
<madmaxy> tror han tröttna på allt kamerasnack :P
<madmaxy> jag övergår nog till windows till hösten
<Philip5> xlink kör/körde ju bara gammal linux som hade kde3 kvar. han kanske också lämnat för windows
<madmaxy> jag är så trött på att ljudet fungerar lite då å då och sånt
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> jag har aldrig dina problem
<madmaxy> nej, jag tror all min hårdvara är typ, speciell
<madmaxy> alla buggar träffar mig
<madmaxy> när jag ska starta program tar det jättelång tid
<madmaxy> men när de är igång är de inga problem med respons
<Philip5> har du laptop? tror laptops generellt spökar mer för de kan ha lite egna hårdvarulösningar
<madmaxy> nej det är ju stationär
<madmaxy> på mina laptops funkade ubuntu alltid bra
<Philip5> då är det nog inte lika vanligt
<madmaxy> ja, jag fattar inte 
<Philip5> enda jag märkt av är automatisk ändring av upplösning om jag pluggar i en hdmi-kabel i min nvidia-utgång
<Philip5> men jag kör sällan hdmi
<Philip5> eller ändrar på kablar
<madmaxy> enda sedan början har jag haft problem, först med inbyggda nätverkskortet i ubuntu, sen grafik, sen ljud
<madmaxy> även bränningarna på dvd har buggat som sjutton i ubuntu
<madmaxy> helt sprillans ny brännare som alltid bränner fel
<madmaxy> kan programmen starta saktare för att man har krypterad disk?
<madmaxy> funderar på att skaffa en till 32 " och ha brevid
<madmaxy> kan man använda dvi kontakterna för hdmi?
<madmaxy> typ någon konverter
<Philip5> beror på vart du lagt krypteringen och av vad
<madmaxy> jag har två dvi out på grafikkortet och det skulle nog palla driva 2 st full hd skärmar
<Philip5> om du inte gjort något special brukar det bara vara /home som krypteras om du valt kryptering vid installation
<madmaxy> jag valde det som erbjöds
<madmaxy> undrar om man skulle göra en remix av sintel
<Philip5> då är det bara hom
<Philip5> e
<madmaxy> borde ju inte påverka uppstarttider på program då
<Philip5> inte mycket
<madmaxy> det känns mer som om det är någon delay som är planerad
<Philip5> för mig startar program på sekunden
<madmaxy> snurrar en grej där i panelen för programmet som ska öppnas
<Philip5> digkam kanske tar 3-4 sek att starta som är större
<Philip5> då ligger nagg-tagen där
<madmaxy> jag öppnar program snabbare genom windows 8 nu i virtualbox
<Philip5> jag kör digikam 3.3.0-beta1 nu :)
<madmaxy> genom kubuntu
<madmaxy> typ, chrome startar 5 ggr snabbare i virtuellt windows
<Philip5> låter ju inte som det ska
<madmaxy> har du någon aning om va de kan vara som busar?
<madmaxy> en till sak som är jobbig är kameran, när ja ska in i den och hämta bilder så blir det alltid så att den tappar connection
<madmaxy> innan ja kommer in i mappen som ja ska kopiera från
<Philip5> kolla med systemövervakaren om det är disk, cpu eller annat som går i topp och vilken process som verkar kunna vara boven
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du lagt någon beställning i helgen då?
<Flygisoft> Nej det har jag inte gjort :P
<Flygisoft> Måste laga bilen först, så ser man hur mycket pengar det blir över efter det YAY
<Philip5> och kanske få utlåtande från mig när jag hunnit testa mina ;)
<Philip5> såg en lite mer ingående recension av dem igår
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis :)
<Flygisoft> Jaså youtube eller?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-622n-review-part-2-high-speed-sync-remote-control-mode-4143
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Philip5> jo det ser lovande ut
<Philip5> det enda jag verkar sakna är en display på enheten bara
<Flygisoft> Mjo, fast är väl inget måste
<Flygisoft> men är ju sant det, nice att se sina inställningar
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och så undrar jag om det går att göra firmware updates och om de kommer jobba vidare med stöd för fler blixtar
<Flygisoft> Jadu, bra fråga
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vi får väl se nu i veckan helt enkelt vad du tycker om dom
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> borde få paketet imorgon eller på tisdag tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Sen är väl kanske inte en display så viktigt, så länge man lär sig triggern och håller koll på inställningarna så bör det ju gå bra
<Philip5> skulle gärna ha en display som på pixel king pro
<Flygisoft> Mjo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men finns det inte stöd för YN-blixtar så får man ju helt enklet köra med YN triggern :P
<Philip5> jo det är den krassa sanningen
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-03
<nicklas_> hallå, nån som vet om installerad storlek på kubuntu och xubuntu, är det jättestor skillnad? har försökt hitta infon på google, men kan inte hitta den.
<nicklas_> finns det några bra qt docks?
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-04
<maxjezy> Philip5, om jag har ett nd x2 på ett objektiv med 1.8f
<maxjezy> hur mycket stoppar filtret ner?
<Philip5> 1 stop
<maxjezy> och hur mycket är det i f värde?
<maxjezy> ett helt ?
<Philip5> påverkar slutaren bara
<maxjezy> är det som att blända ner till f2?
<maxjezy> eller 2.8?
<Philip5> så den fortsätter ara 1.8 men om du skulle haft slutaren på 1/500 annars så blir den med filtret 1/250
<maxjezy> funderar på om ja ska köpa ett riktigt bra variabelt nd filter
<Philip5> jo de är bra att ha om man vill kunna fota med öppna bländare i starkt ljus
<Philip5> jag har nd8-filter som då stoppar 3 steg ljus
<maxjezy> men har inte olika kameratillverkare olika steg?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> fstop är universella
<maxjezy> har för mig att dyrare kameror kan stoppa på fler olika hastigheter
<maxjezy> än min
<maxjezy> nu pratar jag hasdtighet på huttern
<Philip5> du kan ju ha så att du har fininstälningar så att du kan stoppa med 1/3 eller 1/2 fstop exakthet
<Philip5> se här: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-number
<Philip5> lite längre ner där har du fstop tabeller
<maxjezy> ska titta
<Philip5> däremot kan jag tycka att just ett nd2-filter har rätt liten användning
<maxjezy> men jag fattar inte riktigt hur vissa objektiv som är pyttesmå kan ha f1.4
<maxjezy> tex c-mount
<maxjezy> såna övervakningsgluggar
<maxjezy> hur kan så små hål släppa igenom så mycket ljus
<Philip5> f-värdet är objektivets längd i mm delat med bländarens öppning i mm
<Philip5> ett vidvinkel kan alltså enklare ha lägre fstop för det behöver inte så stort hål i bländaren
<Philip5> sedan finns det ju tstop som värde också 
<Philip5> tstop är mängden ljus som defakto släpps igenom eftersom en del ljus kommer "ätas" av reflektioner och att glaset inte är 100% transparent
<Philip5> tstop är vanligare att man använder i proffsfilmkameror
<maxjezy> man behöver alltså göra större objektiv till full frame?
<maxjezy> för att de ska ha samma f värde
<maxjezy> för att täcka sensorn
<maxjezy> nu har jag tagit en alvedon
<maxjezy> backstreetboys har gjort en reklamfilm med netonnet
<Philip5> nej fvärdet har inget med sensorstorlek att göra
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-06
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5, beställt någon roligt på slutet då?
<Philip5> bara film och color gels till mina studioblixtar
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då?
<Flygisoft> Ne har inte blivit något
<Philip5> och en annan mattskiva till min analoga men det var någon vecka sedan
<Philip5> jag är sugen på en rolleiflex
<Philip5> vill bara hitta en som är lite av ett fynd och så en vissa modell av den jag vill ha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och så är jag sugen på två blixtar från yn som är de som du har. känns bara lite lyxigt att köpa då jag har ett antal blixtar men de är ju lite bätte
<Philip5> bättre
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad är det du har nu då?
<Philip5> blixtar?
<Philip5> 2 st yn565ex, 2 st yn560-II och 1st nikon sb700
<maxjezy> jag har bara en blixt
<Philip5> maxjezy: pop-uppen på kameran? ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> precissly
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/342906/209484524/anti-overvakningsapparat
<maxjezy> bra produktbeskrivning
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej, alltid trevligt med bättre grejer :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: exakt! 
#kubuntu-se 2015-06-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du uppgraderat dina yn-triggers än då eller ligger du efter?!?! ;)
#kubuntu-se 2015-06-07
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och helgar vilodagen?
